

Ask HN: Is the ER Accelerator (NYC based YC clone) worth applying to? - create_account


======
create_account
Their site is: <http://eranyc.com/>

I'd love to hear from anyone with direct experience.

------
xoail
TechStars run a NYC batch. Probably the best accelerator you will find in NYC.

------
karamazov
In what sense is it a YC clone, other than being an accelerator?

~~~
create_account
A small amount of money for a few months, followed by a demo day in the end,
etc.

It's not as established, though, and I haven't read or heard much about the
startups which come out of it, though, which I why I posted the question.

------
rosenjon
I know some people who did it. If you want, I can connect you.

